# Homemade shampoo



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Not sure who posted about homemade dog shampoo, but I think I found the recipe you mentioned. I'm not too good on how and where to click it to put on here. You can either PM me or e-mail .... [email protected]
Thinking I'll get the stuff and try to make some!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna keep us posted on how you get on with making the shampoo ect .


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

How cool!!
I would like to give it a try too, my fluffs have very sensitive skin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you I am going to try this with an collodial oatmeal rinse (ground oats and water)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - if you found the recipe on line just copy the entire address that's in your browser and paste on here.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Recipe for a Natural Dog Shampoo That Won't Strip Natural Oils - Pets 

This is the recipe I found, but please understand I have NOT tried it so have no idea if it is good or not.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Cant wait to hear what you think about it.*
*Is it tearless?-I guess i should read it-Opps** Nickee**


----------

